# [SOLVED] Alcatel one touc h revolve (a554c) head phone issue



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

the alcatel onetouch phone wont play out of my stereo auxiliary but will play out of standard computer speakers. it will also play out of my earbuds. please help. i think the version is 2.3.5


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Alcatel one touc h revolve (a554c) head phone issue*

Hi did you try another Aux cable.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

No but I've tried it on multiple devices. And it still didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Alcatel one touc h revolve (a554c) head phone issue*

You tried the cable on multiple device and it did not work, if that is correct then that's the problem.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

No. I tried the phone on multiple devices. I tried it on a Karaoke machines aux input. I know hat it's not an issue with the cable braise I've gotten it to work on my headphones. My main concern is with my headphones. I have a pair of afterglow agu1 s gaming headphones. I've made a battery pack for the transmitter that I know works. I've used it on an iPhone. If I plug the aux cable into the music jack (look at pictures of the headphones please) it works fine. So it's the type of device. Regular speakers work though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Alcatel one touc h revolve (a554c) head phone issue*

I am sorry, but you said it worked on the pc speakers and the earbuds, so when you said you had tried multiple devices, I thought you were responding to my suggestion of the cable. Are the jacks on the earbuds and pc speakers different to those on the other devices.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Nope. It's got nothing to do with the jack. I've tested it with a headphone splitter. I tried my earbuds, they worked in the splitter but not my afterglow.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Alcatel one touc h revolve (a554c) head phone issue*

When troubleshooting you have to look at everything, hence the question about the jacks from what I can see on the afterglow website they should work, but you said you had made a battery pack perhaps there is something in the changes you made affecting it.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Alcatel one touc h revolve (a554c) head phone issue*

well ive plugged it into a computer and it still didnt work. sorry bout not following your quote.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Alcatel one touc h revolve (a554c) head phone issue*

It would seem if you're talking about the headphones that it is not being recognized, Not really sure how you would force it as there are no drivers or other software to use in helping the situation.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

OK I fixed it. I had to download a headphone app widgit form them google play store and now it works


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Alcatel one touc h revolve (a554c) head phone issue*

First, I've heard of that, but if it works well done.


----------

